# Sweet heart cardigan for a little girl (K)



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I was browsing patterns as I think my little one needs a new cardigan or two. (Those little ones just keep growing, don't they?) Anyway, I saw this sweater and thought it was so cute, I had to share. Best of all, seamless! I am not sure I'll have time to make it before Valentine's Day, but I'll be checking my stash to see what i have to hand, just in case.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK242_220SportHugsKissesCardi.pdf in sizes 2,4,6 and 8.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely. Great work. And, very important, nothing to sew up. Fabulous.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

franci6810 said:


> Lovely. Great work. And, very important, nothing to sew up. Fabulous.


I suppose I could work on improving my sewing skills rather than always seeking out patterns that don't need it, but I keep wimping out.  Just to clarify, that photo is from the pattern, it is not my work!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Love this pattern


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee cardie,thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

oh, that is very sweet


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a precious little sweater!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my, Ailie will look amazing in this cardi! Seamless means circular needles? Heart sink! Lol xxxx


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> Oh my, Ailie will look amazing in this cardi! Seamless means circular needles? Heart sink! Lol xxxx


Since it's a cardigan, it is knit back and forth, so you use circulars just for the number of stitches. The only exception is the sleeve, but you could always knit that straight and then seam it...that wouldn't be much sewing and you might find a Scottish friend happy to translate the sleeve bit of the pattern for you. :lol:

I ordered wool today to make it - I went for purple for a change.  It should get here tomorrow, so if I can knit it in a week, I'll have it for Valentine's Day. Big if! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Purple! Yeah! I've bookmarked it for a better brain day! Lol. I'm still on row six on my first attempt with circulars! Not keen on the yarn either so that doesn't help. 

I'm sat looking at my crochet hooks and that's as far as I've got with them! Another better brain day needed!

I'm really glad I've a Scottish friend to call upon xxxx love to you all xxx


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

So very sweet! Thanks for posting.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, come on, Mommy (or is it Mum?) get those needles moving... Ailie would look so cute in that little cardi. Well, she looks cute in anything, but I think she would like this for Valentines Day. 

I keep saying when I see cute kids knits and American Doll clothes and Barbie outfits that I WISH I had knit when my children were little. But then... I remember... IF I had knit when my children were little, I would have neglected them! LOL Four in five years... not much time for knitting or anything else!!!

Guess it's a good thing that I waited until they were teenagers before I let the knitting bug bite me!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link! It's a beautiful pattern, gonna go on my list for my girls.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, come on, Mommy (or is it Mum?) get those needles moving... Ailie would look so cute in that little cardi. Well, she looks cute in anything, but I think she would like this for Valentines Day.
> 
> I keep saying when I see cute kids knits and American Doll clothes and Barbie outfits that I WISH I had knit when my children were little. But then... I remember... IF I had knit when my children were little, I would have neglected them! LOL Four in five years... not much time for knitting or anything else!!!
> 
> Guess it's a good thing that I waited until they were teenagers before I let the knitting bug bite me!


Grandchildren, the perfect time for knitting. I am afraid I did knit when mine were little. As a stay at home mom I could knit early between the time DH left for work and when they got up and then in the evening after they went to bed. I cleaned during nap time.
Now since retiring(I started working when they were in the upper grades) I can knit all the time. I also have 5 darlings to knit for. One tiny 6 year old will get this sweater next year for Valentines.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Great thanks :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just adorable! Thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link, such a cute sweater for the GD


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jmai5421, that sweater is precious and will become an heirloom! Happy Knitting!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

How cute! Thank you for sharing the link for the pattern, too. I only have one granddaughter and am always looking for cute things to make for her.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

SWEET!
Thank you


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok Amy and Pam, enough peer pressure! I ordered wool yesterday, and it arrived today. It is very much a brighter purple than I expected, and never something I would have picked off the shelf, but I decided to enjoy it anyway. It is already growing on me. So far I am about 1/2 through the first of 3 heart patterns. I still have 8 days to go, right?  Maybe it's not such a bad thing that I have 1.5 hours of conference calls at work this afternoon...


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's adorable. I'd love to have made this when my "little girl" was small but would have made the sleeves long.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link, beautiful sweater.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Hi! I was browsing patterns as I think my little one needs a new cardigan or two. (Those little ones just keep growing, don't they?) Anyway, I saw this sweater and thought it was so cute, I had to share. Best of all, seamless! I am not sure I'll have time to make it before Valentine's Day, but I'll be checking my stash to see what i have to hand, just in case.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK242_220SportHugsKissesCardi.pdf in sizes 2,4,6 and 8.


Beautiful sweater, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

That is adorable--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling Cardi..Thanks for the link..


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Love it!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Extra cute!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting. What a totally adorable pattern. It is now on my list for my youngest GD.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

So so sweet, sweater and girl.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Wonderful site. Thanks for sharing. I have down loaded the pattern and will make it for my GD after the next two I have planned. The cardi is adorable.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern,my great niece would love this!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Adorable...and the Valentines|Day heartone is too.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Very pretty cardi, will have to make one each for my 2 great nieces.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for this, I've got it book marked.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute.
Thank you for the link.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love this sweater! THanks for sharing the pattern. I have a 22 month old granddaughter who might get this sweater next on my bucket list.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I can see this on my GGD.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Phew! I have finished it, just in time!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146608-1.html#2807044


----------

